# Birch and Juniper



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

I call them both 'baby', even though they have individual names...


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Here are a few more.


----------



## blackbirdmice (Oct 27, 2012)

They look great 
I hope Birch is behaving herself!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## RavennaHallowed (Jul 6, 2013)

Pretty pair! And I love the names too.


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Thank you! Credit for the mice and names goes to blackbirdmice.


----------

